# shooting with both eyes open?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have heard that you are supposed to shoot with both eyes open instead of just your dominant eye. This is harder for me, is it worth it to get good at, or should I just continue with one eyed shooting.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with Jerry and would like to add that your focus should always be on the target Not Your Barrel



> The reason a shotgun shooter wants to have two eyes open is because the target is moving.
> 
> There are three variables in a target - speed, direction, and forward allowance resulting.
> 
> ...


 :beer: Here is an item that may be of interest to you, i have no experiance with it but maybe someone here does

http://www.frockstockandbarrel.co.uk/easyHit.htm

Here is where you can get it in the US, i'd say it's worth a shot for 19 
bucks
http://www.exploreproducts.com/easyhits ... gsight.htm


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

The old saying applies here,"you aim a rifle and point the shotgun"

Gun fit is very important whether you're target shooting or hunting,once fitted the gun will shoot where you look.But if you are just an occassional gunner,who cares,go out and shoot a few rounds and have fun~BUT if your intention is to get better and hit more targets or birds,start with gun fit.The person fitting your gun will also check your "eye dominance" and will also help you know where your gun is shooting (point of impact or POI)Knowing these little thing will help you mentaly and give you confidence whether on the range or in the field.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Two big reasons for shooting with the eye open is that you will keep your head upright which is critical for good shooting results. People that shoot with one eye shut have a tendency to bring their head over the stock instead of bringing the stock to the cheek. Like snow pointed out fit is important!

I had my current waterfowling gun fitted back a few years ago and it made a world of difference. One exercise the instructor gave me to do to help keep both eyes open was to pick a stop on the wall 20 ft or more away and focus on the that spot only. Then close my eyes and open them seeking the spot I was looking at.

Once I mastered this, then I would continue the same exercise but now do it mounting the gun and for the most part ignoring it until after and then only to see if I was on target with the barrel.

Now it is simply automatic for me to keep my eyes open. In the field this helps a great deal. I was swinging on a rooster Sunday and my right eye picked up a flash of orange. Another hunter was just over the rise from me and I was unaware he was their. That split second of early warning kept me from discharging my shotgun in his direction.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My Dad always shoots with both eyes open for trap, but I just cannot do it. If I look down the barrel I will see two targets...if I look at the target I will see two barrels.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I used to use one eye, but my shooting was horrible, because I would focus to much on the bead on my gun that I lost the target. Now I use both eyes and watching the target.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

dr,

That suggests you are still looking down the barrel with both eyes open not at the target.You may also have opposite eye dominance.check it out.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok thanks for the help, i will definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## buckgun'r (Oct 9, 2008)

i will try to do that..that seems like it would be tough to do


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Steelpuck,

If you shoot with only one eye (your dominant eye) you loose your depth perception with only one eye! Inorder to estimate range you need two eyes for the job.

Some fellas think they shoot with only one eye because they close one eye before they shoot. In a lot of cases they will open the eye that they closed on purpose before they get the shot off. It's an involuntary reflex most people don't even realize they are doing it; it's your brain telling that other eye "hey, let some more light in so I can see the target better"

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## jsa3107 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have watched this subject here for a number of weeks
I have shot registered targets since 1996
In 1996 and 1997 I was in the top 10 in my state
I always shot one eye thinking that was the right thing to do for me
In late march of this year (09) I decided to shoot 2 eyes
3 weeks later I am still fighting it but am about where I was before the change
2 eyes is the way to go
The only way you should shoot one eyed is due to an eye problem


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You should shoot with both eyes open if you are right handed and your DOMINANT eye is the right... vice versa on the left handed.

If you are right handed and left eye doninant, shoot with one eye open...


----------



## jsa3107 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sasha and Abby said:


> You should shoot with both eyes open if you are right handed and your DOMINANT eye is the right... vice versa on the left handed.
> 
> If you are right handed and left eye doninant, shoot with one eye open...


Not ture to a point
You should always shoot both eyes open
If all else fails shoot one eye closed but only if all else fails
there are many things you can do to shoot both eyes open


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

What 3107 said is true,there are just a few top shooters in the country that shoot with one eye (trap) opposite eye dominance is usually delt with a small piece of tape over the lense of the dominate eye allowing the shooter to shoot with both eyes open,just a few tricks of the trade. :wink:


----------



## jsa3107 (Mar 22, 2009)

snow said:


> What 3107 said is true,there are just a few top shooters in the country that shoot with one eye (trap) opposite eye dominance is usually delt with a small piece of tape over the lense of the dominate eye allowing the shooter to shoot with both eyes open,just a few tricks of the trade. :wink:


You are correct

One top shooter that shoot one eyed is Nora Martin
And that lady can shoot.......


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i always shoot with boy eyes open on rifle and shoty.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

In addition to what others said, there is fatigue to consider. Closing one eye causes muscle fatigue in both eyes over time, even during one session. You may not notice it, feel it, or know it, but that's how it was explained to me.


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

take a sharpie and put a dot on the left eye of your shooting glasses if shooting right handed. Your right eye will almost always be the new dominant eye and you don't lose your peripheral vision. The reason I keep both eyes open isn't for the shooting part its for picking up the bird out of the traphouse faster and staying on it.

The sharpie thing worked very good for me and its worth a try if you are struggling with the dominant eye thing. It is crazy how much faster you can react to the birds coming out of the house with 2 eyes vs 1 eye.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was shooting with one eye and I was missing then my dad looked at me and told me to use both eyes. After that I hit every single one after that.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

My bird count went up when I went to the 2 eyes open approach....

Which made my mood much more plesent...


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

There is a reason military pros and top notch recreational shooters keep both eyes opened..........


----------



## dawngrant (Apr 27, 2016)

If you are losing your focus over the target throughout the shooting, then Focus Loop Hypnosis program could be the best option to improve this. With focus loop hypnosis you can improve your mind skills dramatically and be focused over the target mentally and physically.


----------



## mikecoulson (Mar 1, 2017)

I have tried focus loop hypnosis during the shooting competition in our state and its really very effective ...


----------

